# Optical Forums > Canadian Discussion Forum >  appropriate wage for an ophthalmic technician

## Mandy

I am an optometrist, working 36 hour weeks, no evenings, no weekends.  I have an technician working in the lab, doing edging and in the dispensary.  I pay $17.00 per hour ( no benefits) my tech. is looking for a wage increase.  For Waterloo, Ontario, is this a fair wage, or what should the job be worth?  I don't want to be Scrooge.

----------


## Johns

I don't think the location is relevant to the discussion, but the value the tech brings to your practice is.  It all comes down to whether it is worth it to YOU.

----------


## HindSight2020

> I am an optometrist, working 36 hour weeks, no evenings, no weekends. I have an technician working in the lab, doing edging and in the dispensary. I pay $17.00 per hour ( no benefits) my tech. is looking for a wage increase. For Waterloo, Ontario, is this a fair wage, or what should the job be worth? I don't want to be Scrooge.


That is about the top of the payscale for a technician if they are just edging, ordering etc...if they are performing other duties within the dispensary - pretesting, booking appointments, assisting with frame selection providing additional value, then I'd say $19-$20 is in line.

Most labs (including the big ones) pay in and around the $16 mark with good experience, but also offer benefits on top.

----------


## Johns

> ...if they are performing other duties within the dispensary - pretesting, booking appointments, assisting with frame selection providing additional value, then I'd say $19-$20 is in line.


That's where the value comes in. I just gave a healthy raise to one of my lab guys because he's been stepping up and repairing the edgers (motherboard replacement, keyboard fixes, etc..) and maintaining them.  This saves me a lot of money, as I don't have to pay for an outside repair to travel in.

----------


## Chris Ryser

Check at --------------------->   http://www.livingin-canada.com/salar...opticians.html

----------


## GokhanSF

> That's where the value comes in. I just gave a healthy raise to one of my lab guys because he's been stepping up and repairing the edgers (motherboard replacement, keyboard fixes, etc..) and maintaining them.  This saves me a lot of money, as I don't have to pay for an outside repair to travel in.


Johns, I wish everyone looked at the wage this way. When considering wage I think one should take in consideration, does this employee save me money by maintaining my equipment, do they go beyond their duties and take charge instead of throwing every customer issue on my lap, do they provide great service to my clients, etc....

----------

